# medir frecuencia salida en multisim



## orlandin (Sep 23, 2012)

amigos, si elaboro un oscilador en multisim, como debo calibrar el osciloscopio doble para calcular la frecuencia de salida, pues siempre me calcula la frec de entrada, no la de salida.

respuesta no aclarada


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2012)

¿ Entrada a que ?
¿ Salida de que ?

Tienes el instrumento frecuencímetro.


----------



## orlandin (Sep 23, 2012)

entrada al amplificador y salida del apmplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2012)

orlandin dijo:


> entrada al amplificador y salida del apmplificador



Un amplificador *no* debe cambiar la frecuencia


----------



## orlandin (Sep 23, 2012)

repito como calibro el osciloscopio para calcularla


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2012)

orlandin dijo:


> _*repito*_ como calibro el osciloscopio para calcularla



Muy fea tu respuesta.

Empezaste hablando de un oscilador, luego hablaste de un amplificador que cambia de frecuencia entre entrada y salida, lo que *NO* tiene sentido.

Con el osciloscopio simple de Multisim No te hace falta calibrar nada, con los cursores tomas el período entre 2 puntos de la onda, por ejemplo al paso por 0 y calculas la frecuencia en base al período.

Con el osciloscopio Agilent que te da directamente el período calculas la frecuencia


----------

